# Florida Foster Care Adoptions



## amjon

Has anyone gone through with an adoption through the foster care system in Florida? DH and I are considering starting the process as we've lost our first 2 babies (first at 27 weeks, then a MMC). We both want a moderate sized family and thought we might adopt an infant/ toddler through the system. We don't have a large amount of cash to put into it now, so wondering about costs and time to complete everything. (Private adoptions aren't really an option for us now as we don't have the $30,000 or so it would cost to do that.)


----------



## Milty

It's free through foster care.


----------



## kellydcares

My husband and I are also starting the process to do foster to adopt. It is free however its a long process with homestudy and what not. However its that way with any adoption. I hope it goes well for you. If you want anyone to talk to that is also going through the process I am here :)


----------



## amjon

I think we're going to have to hold off for now. DH had to go work in NYC and I'll probably join him next spring, so we may have to do it up there (if we don't get pregnant and maintain the pregnancy soon).


----------

